# Mad?



## Magic Rat (Jul 25, 2011)

Been in Michigan recently, haven't hit the Mad in a while. How is it looking on the Mad right now? Heading up Weds evening. Tricos started yet?

By the way, I'm new here.


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Magic Rat. You can find reports of how the Mad is fishing on the MRO site under fishing reports.
http://www.madriveroutfitters.com/
I haven't been down to the Mad for awhile so I can't help you much.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Floated from sunup till 3pm last Wednesday, caught a bunch of fish on nymphs but never saw a rise after about 6:30 am and Im not sure what they were taking, I just cast to them with nymphs and caught them...8^)

Salmonid


----------



## Magic Rat (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks flytyer for the welcome. MRO hasn't updated their report since the 6th, which is why I came on here to look into it. Heading up to the Urbana area Weds. night. Probably will just throw some nymphs and maybe some soft hackles and other wet flies if they aren't rising. Thanks for your help as well salmonid.

by the way, anyone ever fish up in the northwest area of the LP in Michigan? I have a place up there and after just starting fly fishing last summer have gotten the chance to fish some of the local streams - caught some brownies and brookies. Hoping to hit the Manistee next time I'm up, and as soon as I can afford it get a bit of a heavier set up to fish the salmon and steelhead runs up there.


----------



## mcoppel (May 21, 2011)

Let us know how the mad goes. I'm new to fly fishing too, have 3 set ups though, and been thinking of heaading over to the mad once it cools down a bit.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

Magic Rat said:


> by the way, anyone ever fish up in the northwest area of the LP in Michigan? I have a place up there and after just starting fly fishing last summer have gotten the chance to fish some of the local streams - caught some brownies and brookies. Hoping to hit the Manistee next time I'm up, and as soon as I can afford it get a bit of a heavier set up to fish the salmon and steelhead runs up there.


I fish the au sable, and hit the UP once a year. the the Sable is more center than west though. never did the manistee. looks nice.


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

I heard there were some car break in last year, is it still a problem, any spots to avoid this problem.


----------



## Magic Rat (Jul 25, 2011)

I asked the guys at MRO and it doesn't sound like there have been any this summer!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

More importantly, make sure there's absolutely nothing in your car worth breaking in for. You are in the middle of nowhere & don't want to give anyone the opportunity.


----------



## Magic Rat (Jul 25, 2011)

Good call fallen513, that is definitely sound advice whether or not there have been break-ins this year


----------



## BlueDun (Feb 21, 2007)

Magic Rat said:


> I asked the guys at MRO and it doesn't sound like there have been any this summer!


The perp was arrested late autumn last year.


----------

